# Mantellas Viridis???????????



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi,,,,

I have a mantellas viridis for 3 years now and he is always calling. I buy im from a pet shop and he was my first frog... And now I am crazy... To tanks him I decide to buy some female.... I wait for two years to find them in montreal... 

Ok.... the problem is that I am not sure now that is is a true viridis...... He enter all the description,,, but the coloration off is back is more off a crocea... He have the white and black mask but the back is more brown-green... The other thing, he is really more dark that the female...

So can you send me some picture of viridis,,, different color.... help me please and tell me that I am just crazy......

Tanks you

PS: Sorry for my english, I will try to put a picture put I have to get one first...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

*try the below link.......*

Check this link out.... it should help

http://www.amphibian.co.uk/mantella.html

Good luck

Double J


----------

